# Striper season



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

So does striper season start today?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

7 hours and 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Now 8 hours and 14 minutes ago and I have not had a single hit. Maybe I should quit work and go fishing


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

...first one to post a 2011 october keeper pic wins! :fishing:


----------



## WillieOcean (May 4, 2010)

*Striper Question?*

What are the chances of catching stripers in the Va. beach surf? Are certain areas more productive than others?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

WillieOcean said:


> What are the chances of catching stripers in the Va. beach surf? Are certain areas more productive than others?


Purty good & yes


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Try Rudee Inlet along side the Rocks from the shore when the surfers leave. Let me know if I was right. Cover the area well close and a few yards away.


----------



## WillieOcean (May 4, 2010)

I will try Rudee. I caught my first schoolie there last year. Thanks for the help fellas!!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wonder if they are already hanging out at the JRB pier at night right now. I see them at night on the Norfolk Naval base and know of catches under the HRBT.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hrbt on an incoming tide in the light line.. Storm shad ........


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

When it comes to keeping. . . 

Don't forget that all Rudee Inlet as well as the coastal bays on the Eastern Shore are coastal waters. 28" minimum, two fish limit May 16 through April 1st, only one fish over 32" May 1st through May 15.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Tom Powers said:


> When it comes to keeping. . .
> 
> Don't forget that all Rudee Inlet as well as the coastal bays on the Eastern Shore are coastal waters. 28" minimum, two fish limit May 16 through April 1st, only one fish over 32" May 1st through May 15.


I'm thinking that you should post this every once in a while because you just knooow that this question will come up at a frequency of about once per month lol!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

There are stripers at all of the bridges and tunnels. These fish are here year round and waiting to be caught. The best part is now you can keep them for dinner. :beer:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

click here and scroll down

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

been catching a couple here and there between a bunch of blues. caught a nice 18 incher a week or so ago wish i had taken a picture now.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you get them during the day time at the MMBT and HRBT or is it mainly a night time thing right now?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

You could try bait on the bottom during the day at both structures and possibly have good luck, but your best action will be on top of the water at night.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dont forget live baits (Spot and Croaker) are excellent baits to use. Of the two my preference is the croaker.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

They're thick around the docks at Newport News Ship Building. Zebco 33, no rod, throw the bucktail, and hold on! 100 a night.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

i feel like spot is a lot better than croaker, and better than that live menhaden. slammed a lot of nice 26-27 inchers last year on live menhaden...but im pretty sure i havent seen one of those in a while thanks to Omega


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

went fishing for an hour last night on outgoin, missed two but caught 1 25.5 inch stripper


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rockpile Angler said:


> went fishing for an hour last night on outgoin, missed two but caught 1 25.5 inch stripper


she was a midget?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I caught one yesterday.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> I caught one yesterday.


Midget or striper? Either way, cant confirm without pics!!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well,my Hillbilly arse doesn't know how to get the pics from my phone to the computer so;SORRY:but he was 18" before icing so he counts.I'll be eating him tonight
(big thumbs up).


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I just cleaned him still 18";no shrinkage


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.seadoodave.com/2011/10/james-river-bridge-striped-bass-season.html

Caught 5, ranging from 14-18 on the James River Bridge a few nights ago. Fun way to start off the season


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

Rockpile Angler said:


>


rockpile angler wins!  nice fish, guys. i'll try to post pics as well, if i ever hook up.


----------

